# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cài âm thanh

## lechi217

mình bị mất cái đĩa cài âm thanh,làm thế nào để cài lại 
mong mọi người giúp đỡ

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

bạn có thể tìm trên driver trên mạng về mà cài là được.
nếu ko thì bạn cho bít loại main..mọi người sẽ giúp bạn

----------


## supports

bạn chụp ảnh cái main rồi post hình lên đây .mình xem rồi mình giúp cho .hoặc cho mình biết tên main + model của nó nhé .

----------


## bell.lina

có phải cái này không,nếu không phải thì bạn nói rõ hộ mình nó ở đâu và tìm như thế nào 
cảm ơn bạn nhiều
rtkhdaud.sys
version 5.10.0000.5464

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

mà bạn cho mình hỏi,máy tính của mình không thể nào tắt được
cứ ấn shutdow là một lúc sau máy nó cứ đơ cả ra, màn hình thì như là lúc bật nên, mình tắt bằng tay thì phải chừng nửa ngày sau mới lên dc, bạn có biết nó bị sao ko

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

> có phải cái này không,nếu không phải thì bạn nói rõ hộ mình nó ở đâu và tìm như thế nào 
> cảm ơn bạn nhiều
> rtkhdaud.sys
> version 5.10.0000.5464


bạn down cái này về: *đây*
*aida32 là một tiện ích rất hay, có thể cung cấp cho bạn đầy đủ các thông về phần cứng*
*bạn xem ở phần summary nhá*

----------


## gamevui5k

*giup minh cai âm thanh*




> bạn có thể tìm trên driver trên mạng về mà cài là được.
> nếu ko thì bạn cho bít loại main..mọi người sẽ giúp bạn


main cua minh la m925alu rev: 7.1
lam on giup minh cai am thanh voi, may vua format cai lai xong

----------


## mewevn

cam on thiemtuan nhieu nhe, nhung ma sao minh setup roi van khong co am thanh vay ban?

----------


## myhanh2365

*download cái này về cài : download* 



main của bạn đây phải ko ?




đây là cấu tạo và nguyên lý chạy chip của bạn 






> *ound quality*
> » 18-bit independent rate stereo adc/dac
> » 18-bit stereo full duplex 
> » 1 hz resolution vsr (variable sampling rate) *input/output*
> » integrated iec958 line driver for s/pdif
> » s/pdif compressed digital or lpcm audio out
> » hardware vu peak meters for pcm streams
> » 2 stereo, 2 mono analog line-level inputs
> » alt. line-level output with volume control
> ...


</div><div class="quoteexpand">click to expand...</div></blockquote>
</aside>
</div>

----------


## vanthi1991

> cam on thiemtuan nhieu nhe, nhung ma sao minh setup roi van khong co am thanh vay ban?


xin lỗi mình đã up nhầm link .mình đã sửa link cho bạn rồi .đown lại đi nhé 

driver chính xác của nó đó .tôi nay 20/5 bạn online yahoo .mình cài cho .ym của mình : tuanthiem_vn2812

----------

